# hp deskjet flashing lights that won't stop



## scally230 (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi all, I am hoping you can help me.I have a HP deskjet 5552. The resume light and power light keep flashing. :4-dontkno
When I try to print the docs go to the print queue, it says its printing but then it says error printing. 
I have tried all the usual thing, turning the printer of and on, checking ink cartridges, thumping the printer (!) but all to no avail. 
Any suggestions on what the problem is and how to resolve it would be gratefully received.

thanks


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

I used to wrestle with the god awful Deskjet series all the time. 

First thing I would do is unplug the printer's power supply, then plug it back in. If it still flashes, see if there's a paper jam. If that doesn't work, pull the stack of paper out of it and repeat. 

Do the lights turn on only when you try to print? If so, you may have a bad cable.


----------

